# Reggie Miller: Kicks can't beat Duke or Gonzaga.



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

did you guy watch inside the nba tonight with reggie, ej, and sir charles? after the rockets blowout reggie made a crack that the knicks couldnt win the ncaa championship. charles was like well they can defently beat duke. reggie said, "ok who's going to guard jj reddick." Then reggie started talking about adam morrison. then he said, through the whole tournament eventually someone would upset them. charles didnt buy it. then reggie said " you're trying to fight it but when you leave and go back to your room your gonna say to yourself, "hey reggie has a point." before they cut to commercial charles was like ok ok maybe but "it's not a lock". 

what do you guys think?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

College basketball doesn't get enough credit. I think that there are at least eight NBA teams that couldn't win the NCAA tournament. Still, the world will never know. This reminds me of the whole controversy over the 2002-2003 Miami Hurricanes vs. the Bengals debates of old. The world will never actually see that happen, so there's no point bringing it up. However, I don't think Duke would pose a threat for most NBA teams. They're not balanced enough. I could see somebody like Villanova, Connecticut, Memphis, Pittsburgh, or even George Washington posing threats however.

P.S. - Please learn the function of the "shift" key. Lack of capitalization is a huge pet peeve of mine.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

What other NBA teams do you think would have trouble in the tournament??? Don't say Hawks.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Toronto - Once a player drops over eighty points on you, even high school teams are going to go in with the mentality that you can win.

Portland - Too much disarray, much like the Knicks. They are a team with no direction.

Seatlle - They look kind of like a disgruntled Duke team. I don't think they'd fare too well versus some of the elites in the NCAA.

Atlanta - There's only so much a team of small forwards can do.

Charlotte - They're consistently eaten alive by twos, threes, and fours. Even with Okafor, they're still very young and are basically a college team themselves

Knicks - There's only one ball. I'd hate to see how many charges a good defensive collegiate team would draw.

Let's face it, for as good as the top teams in the NBA have been this year, the bottom teams have been just as bad if not worse. The NFL has at least decent management for each individual team. The same can be said for hockey. The one thing that's always frustrated me about the NBA rather than the three other primary leagues is how certain general managers can continue to make moves that are blatently detrimental to the team yet the fans still stick with the mindset that one player can win it all for them. It's not necesarily all the bad teams, too. Look at the Nets board. So many of the fans are aware to the fact that they are extremely weak in the power forward position and slightly weak in the center position, yet they continue to rant and rave like they are the best things going right now. Something along the same lines can be said for the Lakers, the Rockets, and just about any team with a franchise player. Fans of the NBA wonder how the public relations status of the league got so bad while the people who refuse to follow a mediocre team see all the fans continuously wear the jerseys of a stallwort player of a poor team and wonder how they can continuously back such a horridly configured product.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

urwhatueati8god said:


> College basketball doesn't get enough credit. I think that there are at least eight NBA teams that couldn't win the NCAA tournament. Still, the world will never know. This reminds me of the whole controversy over the 2002-2003 Miami Hurricanes vs. the Bengals debates of old. The world will never actually see that happen, so there's no point bringing it up. However, I don't think Duke would pose a threat for most NBA teams. They're not balanced enough. I could see somebody like Villanova, Connecticut, Memphis, Pittsburgh, or even George Washington posing threats however.
> 
> P.S. - Please learn the function of the "shift" key. Lack of capitalization is a huge pet peeve of mine.


and if you took the national champion and had the tournament re-played, what are the chances they'd still win? Make it a best of 7 and the nba team will always will the national title if it played in it.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> and if you took the national champion and had the tournament re-played, what are the chances they'd still win? Make it a best of 7 and the nba team will always will the national title if it played in it.


Excellent point, anything can happen when it's all based upon 1 game. Over a series, the uncontrollabel factors tend to balance out, and the better team really should come out on top.

repped! 


werd.


----------

